# A Little Worried



## Jimbo (Apr 15, 2012)

Despite me being a little unhelpful with my diet and my numbers creeping up to what the Nurse calls naughty levels (7.6 hb and 4.8 mol) I have worryingly, somehow managed to lose 6lb.
 I can confirm this due to the fact that I have had to take my belt in another notch, I noticed I was almost constantly hitching up my trousers.
I have not changed my exercise level, if anything, due to the wet weather recently, I have been walking less than normal.
So what gives? Normally I just have to look at a cake or biscuit to put on the lb's, I am getting more than a little worried


----------



## Northerner (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi Jimbo, it's possible that your 'naughty' levels are contributing to your weight loss, as higher blood sugar levels suggest that your body is not producing enough insulin to cope with the glucose in your blood and therefore cannot use it efficiently fr energy. When this happens, you will start to use stored body fat (or even, if that is not readily available, muscle) and this can cause weight loss. Excess glucose will also 'spill over' into your urine and energy/calories will be lost this way also.

Obviously, I don't know if this is what is happening, so it would be worth asking your doctor if there may be any other reason. Hope you can get to the bottom of it soon


----------



## bellx15 (May 30, 2012)

I suspect that I can offer a corollary of that: I have been exercising and dieting consistently for just over a week now, and finding it _very hard_ to lose any weight at all. One possible explanation would seem to be that my BG levels have dropped (which they have), so the former effect of high BG levels is no longer holding my weight down. I have to fight to get it down now. 

Silver linings, and all that ...


----------

